# Kids Parties Suck



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

GRRRRRRRRRRR we signed on to produce a adult halloween party, after all was said and done the client asks if we could set up a day early and supply a coupe of actors for his daughters party..... sure we can do that I reply....What was I thinking? I have decided I would rather deal with drunks than kids, between the pushing kicking and tripping it wasnt much fun for us at all, on top of that one of the lil heathens kicked a hole thru our CottonCandy popper prop, no sorry , no oops, no nothing, we told her to go out to the party and stay with her parent, the parent then gets mad because her brat was crying.........sorry at the age of ten you know right or wrong........ kicking a hole thru someone elses property is wrong......
Here I was thinking that the kids party would be a simple tack on, future experiences, kids parties are double.......LOL
BTW this thread is purely a rant and rave , no self promotion here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

That's sad you should tell the people you are working for that this happened they would probably pay for damages.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Dont think if it as a rant and rave. Think of it as a warning to others who might be doing the same thing.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Oh the hosts have already offered to cover the expense of repairing the prop, being that they are repeat clients, I am not worried about the prop, and they spoke with the Parent as well, I have concluded that stupid parents raise stupid children, If the parent sees no wrong in malicious acts of behavior why would the child..... Im sure that if there were to be a party next year, they will uninclude said child from the invite list.......
as for warning others, for sure be warned that when you get large groups of children together they form packs, once in packs they are dangerous..... we have specialty actors that do specialty acts, myself personally work on extreme stilts, the spring type, that dont have platforms to walk on but instead have pivot points, very unstable to say they least, I had 50+ kids trying to push me, trip me, blah blah blah in fact frightener knows what I am talking about he too got bombarded a few weeks ago......in his Lurker costume...Kids are dangerous... beware...beware,,,bbeeewaaarrrreeeee


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I totally agree and totally sympathize. 

I wrote a whole bunch - then erased it! 

Little sh*ts like this irk me to no end. "Mom" is consumed planning her next wine party and "dad" is always on the golf course. Titles are a misnomer.

Hold your course - you customers sound like they understand and are probably equally embarrased.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know they say movies are bascially fantasy and a means to escape reality ever so often, but when you see such flicks as *The Bad Seed, Village of the Damned, Pet Semetary, The Omen, The Ring, Children of the Corn *(any of them) *The Blood on Satan's Claw, The Brood *and the list goes on, you have to wonder what experiences the writer must have had of their own when writing such stories...:devil: 

Sorry Rob about your disastrous soiree, but if it were me, I would charge TRIPLE for such outings, maybe even QUADRUPLE.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Agreed with all , the Adult party was packed with about 160 drunkards and fun was had by all, my nono spot was touched by many a guest, HUMPY rides again.......


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is really unfortunate that parents can't teach their children or raise them properly. Sorry about your property damage.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Unattended children are the pits, but the parents who don't take responsibility for their chidren can even be worse. Ya got me thinking BB because I'm helping with a birthday party this Sunday afternoon for my nephew, Isaac. He will be 5 years old. Parents and children are invited - Approximately 15 kids. My sister-in-law has decided that she is going to have it on Sunday and for only 3-four hours so she can have the party and they will leave after without lingering tooo much. We were originally going to have it on Saturday but decided that would be too much. Even though she knows the kids (her friends' kids), she decided that it could get out of hand anyway and figured they will leave after the party is done because of work/school the following day.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That sucks Body!
I have found that *some* people go to events with their kids and then turn the kids loose expecting someone else to be the parent.
I'm not one of those people. My boys don't get away with anything.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

dont get away with anything? what a bummer. I know I was allowed to get away with a lot of stuff. I think i grew up fairly well adjusted. Just ask my therapist


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Koumajutsu said:


> dont get away with anything? what a bummer.


If I had only one kid then I wouldn't worry about having IT out in public. I know how twins think. I KNOW they are a disaster waiting for the right moment.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hauntiholik, you are correct about parents turning their kids loose, at the everything halloween seminars they had a no children under 13 rule, well that turned alot of people away from our seminars because they had brought the kids with them, I inquired about it and the hosts informed us that people use such events for free babaysitting.......I have never had a problem with it but you never know........


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

while i understand about not turning kids loose at seminars and events and such.........wouldn't that give you alot more opportunity to add to your collection of ponytails though BB??? 

(mine is still attached..........and i haven't seen your car yet.........)


----------

